# Hedstrom tricycle



## 66TigerCat (May 17, 2022)

I'm lucky in that if my wife sees a bike on the side of the road she grabs it for me. She found this Hedstrom tricycle last week. Repainted a long time ago but it appears to be all there. You can just make out the last four letters of "Hedstrom", and under that "Fitchburg, Mass." on the badge. I particularly like the little Troxel saddle. I'm thinking 50's, is that correct ?


----------



## Handyman (May 17, 2022)

My hometown !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2022)

I'm thinking more early to mid '60's. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (May 17, 2022)

Your wife has a good eye for discarded bikes and trikes. Nice rescue of that little Hedstrom! Did you check the rear hubcaps? On some older Hedstrom trikes the name is also stamped into the metal caps.

Dave


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 17, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> Your wife has a good eye for discarded bikes and trikes. Nice rescue of that little Hedstrom! Did you check the rear hubcaps? On some older Hedstrom trikes the name is also stamped into the metal caps.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave ! Yes, it has the Hedstrom stamp on the hub caps as well. Should clean up nice.


----------



## 1motime (May 17, 2022)

Nice find. I would say very early 60s at the latest. Interesting trim around the headset. Those pedals might be a later addition


----------



## CloeFei (Jun 2, 2022)

Agree. I thinks it early 60s or so.
I'm going to teach my my 3 y.o. son how to ride a bike. I was just looking for a first bike for his age. There are some really cool bikes for kids. For example here.
But obviously they don't compare to old-style bikes. Their design and style.


----------

